# The Most Hilariously Offensive Songs You've Heard.



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 15, 2012)

Kinda hard to beat this...

[video=youtube;yfB7vF7nCdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfB7vF7nCdA&amp;ob=av3e[/video]

And you wanna the best thing about this song? It was purely a joke. Steel Panther is number 5 on my top 20 Metal bands ever formed, and will forever remember them for their awesomely, awesome-pawsome tunes!


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 15, 2012)

Everything Anal Cunt makes.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;cJvE_w9k_Hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJvE_w9k_Hs&amp;feature=related[/video]

Checkmate. Also this thread is going to be destroyed probably..


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 15, 2012)

^
You think everything is going to be destroyed, Al. I'm starting to wonder how you're going to react to the Apocalypse...


----------



## green wolf (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;SgyeshD8RJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgyeshD8RJY[/video]


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 15, 2012)

[yt]V9ukR4Q23FU[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;kbGSa11yA1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbGSa11yA1c[/video]


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea buddy. One of my favorites.

Nigger Hatin me (Johnny Rebel)
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mitJIFq6P3k


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 17, 2012)

does songs from movies count? If so, then this
[yt]o8T095mFdW8[/yt]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 17, 2012)

Everything I've heard from Tenacious D, which honestly isn't much, but still...

Oh, and this classic:

[video=youtube;kY84MRnxVzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kY84MRnxVzo[/video]

It may not be all that offensive by today's standards, but it's still _definitely_ hilarious...


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn, Aldino already beat me to rucka rucka Ali.
Doesn't mean that I can't put another one of his songs on here though, right?
[video=youtube;aQFREIeuGUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQFREIeuGUo[/video]


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

Somewhere on Youtube, there's a clip of the "Unclefucker" movie scene from the Southpark, possibly a movie. Either way, I ripped the audio (complete with fart interlude), and put it on my mp3 player for the fun of it. 

_Shut your fucking face, uncle fucker! You're a cock-sucking, ass-licking uncle fucker!_


----------



## Namba (Apr 17, 2012)

The first time I heard this song I laughed my ass off... but I was fifteen at the time, so...
[video=youtube;34lSkoFPZXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=34lSkoFPZXM[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 17, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Damn, Aldino already beat me to rucka rucka Ali.
> Doesn't mean that I can't put another one of his songs on here though, right?



Yes it does, how dare you good sir?!

And in case you need a healthy dose of "Unclefucker" today.
[video=youtube;mSaUyuqd-hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSaUyuqd-hA&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Lobar (Apr 17, 2012)

Lightweights.

[yt]fHRDfut2Vx0[/yt]


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;0itOCgJtNVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0itOCgJtNVU[/video]


----------



## Namba (Apr 17, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Everything I've heard from Tenacious D, which honestly isn't much, but still...
> 
> Oh, and this classic:
> 
> ...


My jam back in my childhood.


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> [video=youtube;0itOCgJtNVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0itOCgJtNVU[/video]



The Boondocks in a nutshell.  â™¥


----------



## Rebel-lion (Apr 19, 2012)

you guys need to check out Kunt and the Gang!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 19, 2012)

Reggie Watts - Fuck Shit Stack
(ponies make it more entertaining)

[video=youtube;D4NubXXg5Rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4NubXXg5Rk[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;qNYNMC68kq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNYNMC68kq4[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 19, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Kinda hard to beat this...


inanely telling a bunch of people to suck your dick/balls/other body part is barely even offensive

it's just inane



Foxecality said:


> Steel Panther is number 5 on my top 20 Metal bands ever formed, and will forever remember them for their awesomely, awesome-pawsome tunes!




so _THAT'S_ why i don't visit here anymore!! 

seconding anal cunt btw


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 20, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Yes it does, how dare you good sir?!


You sir have offended my honour! I challenge you to a gentlemen's duel on the morrow.

And I guess this is kind of offensive, but not even close to some of the others on this list.
[video=youtube;0SqhSfx2TkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SqhSfx2TkE[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 20, 2012)

This. Just this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HeE6NWmDE

Maybe the time has come for the aliens to bomb us, knowing that human culture has reached this low.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nQSk0CYPvwE]http://youtu.be/nQSk0CYPvwE[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 22, 2012)

I would have to say Johnny Rebel takes that horribly offensive cake in my book.

[video=youtube;i8N9nqEROCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8N9nqEROCk[/video]

Note: I'm not racist. lol


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 23, 2012)

[yt]rvdYly4A5W0[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;61MY-mPGL58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61MY-mPGL58[/video]
Stephen Lynch is one of my favorites.

Daddy likes porno and $10 whores,
Daddy gets wasted and robs liquor stores,
Daddy likes rubbing against little boys on the bus,
I think that's why mommy left us.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 27, 2012)

ya'll wanna single say fuck that
fuuuck that fuck that (fuck that)
ya'll wanna single say fuck that
fuuuck that fuck that (fuck that)


----------



## Aldino (Apr 27, 2012)

Offencive to Bronies, not like anyone cares..

[video=youtube;9w6Wa0W2y_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w6Wa0W2y_o[/video]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 27, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Offencive to Bronies, not like anyone cares..



I think that's one of the funniest things I've ever seen. But I don't see how it's offensive. It's just Spike smoking weed. I think a lot of Bronies might actually laugh really hard at this.


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;G2zDW9me-IY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2zDW9me-IY[/video]

I know the song was already posted, but I find it more hilarious and offensive in this context


----------



## Conker (Apr 28, 2012)

QuickSticks45 said:


> I know the song was already posted, but I find it more hilarious and offensive in this context


I laughed soooooooooo hard


----------



## Lunar (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;-e9zSO7KB04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e9zSO7KB04[/video]
Can't believe this one hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## Namba (Apr 29, 2012)

Dickhead, fuckface, cock-smoking motherfucking asshole, dirty twat, waste of semen hope you die

[video=youtube;7RLDZaWN8b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RLDZaWN8b4[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Apr 29, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> Dickhead, fuckface, cock-smoking motherfucking asshole, dirty twat, waste of semen hope you die
> 
> [video=youtube;7RLDZaWN8b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RLDZaWN8b4[/video]


I haven't heard that song in AGES.  Thank you for that nostalgia rush.  <3


----------



## Namba (Apr 29, 2012)

I fucking love that album. :3


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 29, 2012)

This one I just really don't get, I mean what kind of an adultery sensing nose does this chick have? Seriously...

[video=youtube;65QFkAETliI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65QFkAETliI[/video]


----------



## Gucci Mane (Apr 30, 2012)

i kind of dig that more than one person here knows johnny rebel 


[yt]5gin7s5qMG8[/yt]


david allan coe loves the homosexual community


----------



## Reiko93 (May 2, 2012)

YOUR EYE'S WILL BLEED!!(extremely offensive too eyes)
You have been warned.


[video=youtube;YkeKen39fuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkeKen39fuk[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 6, 2012)

[yt]VLnWf1sQkjY&ob=av2n[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2012)

^what the fuck is offensive about that

while we're discussing it, what the fuck is funny about that


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 7, 2012)

[yt]pfE_98yy2iw[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 7, 2012)

Fine, _I'll_ post it.

[video=youtube;1oaypp7r2_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oaypp7r2_g[/video]

edit: lol let's drop that level of offensiveness


----------



## ShaneO))) (May 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2vE5b_FgEA


----------



## ShaneO))) (May 8, 2012)

Derp, i dun goofed on that.


----------

